# Affordable HT Speaker



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

My HiFi buddy came over to the house about a year ago, said I need bigger HT speakers, well he was right. After several attempts, these are what we came up with, speakers that sound expensive but actually are very affordable HT speaker(s). 

What is shown is 3 mtm's with 2 - 6.5" SilverFlute (8ohm) and ScanSpeak tweeter. 
This is the best of of several builds that were very similar - these are the easiest to understand and build.

We are really happy with these: great bass, highs and crystal clear dialogue. The mid bass does vibrate chairs and room :hsd: I really believe I'd be spending a kings ransom on store-boughts' that sounded as good as these. 

Box sizes are 9.5" wide x 23" tall x 12" deep. Ports are 8" wide x 1/2" tall x 7" deep. Typical DIY speaker ploys with center brace and lined inside with felt. 5oz of teased speaker wool per each mid driver/section. Another plus, can cut a lot of 12 inch x 23 inch pieces out of a 4' x 8' sheet of mdf. 

Finishing: spray oil, three (3) coats; Lowes still sells oil, Valspar, $9 bucks a quart. 

SilverFutes woofer - $30 each
ScanSpeak tweeter - $50

Madisound has everything you need and shown here.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

*Affordable HT Speaker II*

A couple of thoughts here; really enjoying "mtms" and think they are in the best bang for the buck category, but there is a catch, the tweeters need to ear level, or close as possible. I don't know if tilting them will work, but that would be better then perpendicular and close to the floor. I'm going to raise the center up a few more inches, with a slight slant.

The second photo is the old mains in new boxes, which will be new rear speakers soon. The old boxes were mdf and slanted up, which would point them to the ceiling. The new boxes simply square and think they will work better at the 6' height they are mounted. 

Never planed on 6.5inch "ONLY" HT, but using 16 of them; 8 of them are in the 2 subs; single fold, quarter wavelength. 

*old mains, W18-09-08 6.5 inch & MDT30's


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Construction pic

Made 2 for testing then came back and made a 3rd for HT (#3 was easy/fast)

The tweeter is a "standard" size and others will fit the hole, e.g. Dayton R28


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Looks like a very nice alternative. And the build quality on your boxes is Awesome! I have all the tools necessary to make them.... Now to gather the time and $$


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

They look harmless - but wife and leaned not to take our eyes off the action movie scenes without taking a risk :yikes: 

They hit really hard and make you jump if your not paying attention....:gulp:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well done!
I love the internal shot that shows exactly how the ports and bracing are arranged, a big help for others considering a build like this.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Odougbo's Modus Operandi, and a lot of bang for the buck.

Started a set with 5" woofers; the drivers are vintage, but have a dozen of them, all in great shape.

To calculate box size and fine tune ports, opened WinIsd and Rockfordfogate's box wizard. The vent lengths change the box size, so one changes the other, easy/fast to plot with some computerizing.

Opened this in two tabs:http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/Support/rftech.aspx#boxwizard

The vents here ended up to be 1/2 way, so the two of the numbers were the same and used two different heights; summed them together from both tabs. e.g. .39cf + .41cf = .8cf


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

The build quality on those boxes is amazing. Great woodwork.  Some great looking speakers. I always love seeing these posts, as it gives me some faith that when I build mine, I will be happy with the outcome.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

They are bare-bones but have all they need; good solid boxes, bracing and rounded fronts.

This is the 4 day build, started with an idea, only 4 days ago.

2 -days to build
1-day paint
1-day xo work and testing. Tweeter level - tried resistors from 3.3ohm to 4.7ohm, ended up in the middle.

They sound wonderful, really can't believe this worked as well as I hoped. I have more of the drivers and several sheets of wood, need to order xo parts.

I really like the Vifa X25 tweeter, but only use it above 3,000hz!


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay, sorry for the ADD post #9 - back on topic - Silver Flute 6.5" 8 ohm!! and ScanSpeak tweeter.

Still using these and very happy, a buddy came up with nice touch with removing the dust cap and making up phase plugs. 

I used 1-3/8" mdf x 1" and 3" SS screw right though the vent hole, with cork washer so no noise vibration 

This did make a noticeable change in the mid-range, eliminated the minor break-up and clearer now. I also change the tweeter resistor to 2.2, which raised the tweeter level just a bit. 

At this point, couldn't be happier; have had several set of HT speaker up front and these are the best-by far.


My buddy did a better job with the phase plugs, more nose-cone shape, however the advantage with 1" tall is that the dust caps can be glued back on.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Cool idea. How were you able to find a plug that was just the right size? Did you re-measure the driver's T/S params to see what changed? I would suspect there would be at least something minor.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Not big on measuring, although have made 100+ of sets of speakers.
People that stop by and hear them are impressed but that's easy enough.
If I can listen to them for more than three days without hating them is step one, step two is two months.
These are passing everything that I came up with before & have re-done the HT several times with other speakers; these take the cake!!
Really like the simple box, I'm a big fan of rounded edges and super flush drivers now.

As mentioned, wife and are enjoying these, fantastic presence, very relaxing with a surprise around every corner (third month now). 

My buddy got me to this point but also doped them, he's quite versed in measuring and his improvements did help the woofer break-up, which is noticeably better. 

I did check tuning, very nice, nice even peaks/50hz valley; as WinISD plotted. 

The disk were easy enough, cut 1-1/2" disks, clamped with the screw, sanding in drill, etc.

It's a great deal, $29 woofers (x2) $47 tweeter $10 woofer coil, nice straightforward box to build.

I do apologize for not measuring, have every thing I need, just never got around to it I guess.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

The xo design and the heart of any 2 way?

One of the more advanced (top notch) designers worked all this out with me.

He helped with a few designs, they are all sounding great, the second best pair is on post 9.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok I'm back after a couple of years of R&D.

Really gave this D-apolito design a-go: made several boxes, orders more woofers, changed up the xo, new mic...well enough said.
They have a very relaxing sound, wife and I are not missing any dialogue and two woofers provide plenty of dynamic headroom.

Starting with the measurements:


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Updates start at post #14

Secondly, the xo upgrade: tweeter circuit (LEAP design)


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Updates start at post #14

Pic of the center, which I found recently horizontal mounting is really not a good idea unless you are sitting in the center of the room. I'll swing this up-vertical and make a small 5 degree stand soon.

Recap of the drivers:
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...-6-7/silver-flute-w17rc38-08-6-1/2-wool-cone/

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...-discovery-d2606/9220-1-textile-dome-tweeter/


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Updates start at post #14

Pic of xo.
A lot of time can be wasted pulling xo boards in and out of boxes, just zip one together and attach to the back.
Now at the 1.0mh woofer coil I did try $9 iron core inductors, honestly - I'm glad they are gone :rolleyesno:
Splurged on the center channel a bit, used 12awg foil coil.

btw non-metallic screws by the coils.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Updates start at post #14

Plugs? Trying several. BB are nice looking, could also stop by hobby shop, there are other balsa wood parts that would work nicely.

The 6.5 SF 8 ohm is the pick of the liter in the SF lineup so I'm told. Although depth of the coil is deep, so removing the dust cap and inserting a phase-plug is an upgrade. 

They can be bolted right through the back of the magnet easily with #12 2" SS or brass screws by using existing vent hole.

Miscellaneous:
Fill - 3.1 oz of teased wool per speaker
Boxes are felt lined
Tuned - 51hz
XO 2,000hz
Baffle size 9.5" x 23" 
Ports 1/2" by 7"

Pic Set, every speaker builder should have one: http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-pick-and-hook-set-66836.html


----------

